# Decaf anyone?



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/12/protect-yourself-from-cofee-with-some-decaf-1.ars



> In response to Microsoft's Computer Online Forensic Evidence Extractor (COFEE), which helps law enforcement officials grab data from password-protected or encrypted sources, two developers have created "Detect and Eliminate Computer Assisted Forensics" (DECAF), a counter intelligence tool designed to thwart the Microsoft forensic toolkit. DECAF monitors the computer it's running on for any signs that COFEE is operating on the machine and does everything it can to stop it.


related TSG thread here

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/868375-microsoft-offer-digital-forensic-technology.html

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like it was a hoax to raise awareness

http://www.decafme.org/

.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

No matter what forensic software they come up with it wont stop small improvised explosives or thermite on a hair trigger from destroying hard drives.


----------

